# WITHOUT_X11 option ?



## franz (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi everyone!

I manage a headless server and i don't need to install X11 at all (of course).

I noticed that some ports required install of X11 , libX11, etc...

I googled and i found that i needed to add WITHOUT_X11=yes to my /etc/make.conf

The only problem is that it doesn't work at all!

I also heard about a WITHOUT_MODULES=x11 but i really don't know...

Does anybody know about this?

Thanks in advance ;-)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2009)

WITHOUT_X11 should work unless a port specifically depends on an X11 library. Take a look at the port's Makefile, specifically the *_DEPENDS.


----------



## franz (Mar 17, 2009)

Ok, so i add WITHOUT_X11=yes in my /etc/make.conf ??

Thanks a lot for your aswer ;-)


----------



## itetcu@ (Mar 18, 2009)

Yes.
And if you end up with parts of X installed, then please check which port pulled them in and talked to its maintainer to make it respect WITHOUT_X11 or explain why that ain't possible.


----------



## ironmikie (Mar 20, 2009)

I believe you can also specify it on the commandline while installing the port.

make -DWITHOUT_X11 install


----------



## itetcu@ (Mar 20, 2009)

Yes, you can, but it will apply only to the port in question, not for all the ports you build.


----------



## Brandybuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Just a side note: Just because the system is headless doesn't mean that X11 is pointless. 

ssh -Y brandybuck@my-headless-server


----------

